# What should and should not go into this section.



## webbie (Nov 17, 2005)

This section is for reviews of equipment - that is everything and anything EXCEPT stoves and fireplace themselves. We have another area of the site at The Ratings Page where you can read and submit ratings on Stoves and Fireplaces.


----------

